
Ask HN: Is there any p2p encrypted messenger with lightweight web UI? - xstartup
I prefer Telegram&#x27;s web UI over Whatsapp&#x27;s Web UI. 
Telegram&#x27;s web UI seem lighter.<p>But I suspect whatsapp has shared encryption keys with state actors.<p>Are there any opensource p2p encrypted messenger?
======
StudentStuff
Use Signal Private Messenger if you want something that is open source,
audited and well trusted. Alternatively, Briar is an option, though it is not
as polished and has a different feature set.

------
Davidbrcz
ring.cx

Ring is a free and universal communication platform which preserves the users'
privacy and freedoms.

    
    
        Official GNU package
        Released under GPLv3 licence
        Supported by an active community
    
        OpenDHT protocol
        Decentralized communication
        Peer-to-peer discovery and connection
    
        End-to-end encryption with authentification
        Identity managed by X.509 certificates
        Based on RSA/AES/DTLS/SRTP technologies

